# NEC Table for Nema Enclosures?



## EEmarcus (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone know which table/page are the Nema Enclosure types found in the NEC? Or does it even exist within the NEC?


----------



## stinkycheese (Mar 31, 2012)

In the 2008 NEC, it's in Table 110.20. Note that the FPN defines raintight, dustproof, etc. Hopefully this is unchanged in 2011. I've now uttered that 75 times over the last few weeks as I hope that they don't test on changes from 2008-&gt;2011...


----------



## USFishin (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a good chart I've been using for years:

http://info.bannersalesforce.com/intradoc-cgi/nph-idc_cgi.exe?IdcService=GET_FILE&amp;dDocName=pr_p1_s1_e.pdf&amp;RevisionSelectionMethod=Latest&amp;Rendition=web


----------



## EEmarcus (Apr 1, 2012)

Many thanks to both of you . The 2011 NEC does not have the Table 110.20.


----------



## chaosiscash (Apr 1, 2012)

Still in there, just moved to 110.28 for the 2011 cycle. They aren't going to test on specific changes, but do expect you to use the 2011 code for 2012 exams. If the 2008-&gt;2011 changes are stressing you out, Stallcup's has an illustrated code changes book that can be helpful. Good luck on the exam.


----------

